# Music - what are you listening too?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought it would be fun to share what we are listening too.

I've been obsessed with this song the last 2 days lol

Tyler Farr - ******* Crazy





George Strait - Give It all we got tonight





I drive my kids crazy with this one lol 





Oh and this one, I would turn this one up when I'd take them to their goat shows. LOL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

What the heck Willie Robertson is in the first video! HAHA OMGoaties!

Anyway, These are some songs I like. And sing obnoxiously. 





This girl is CRAZY, just listen to the music, don't pay attention to the actual video. Or you can laugh your head off and make disgusted faces by watching it.









Don't know if this contains any bad content, I don't think it does.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How the heck do you embed videos?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just copy/paste the link at the top of your youtube window. That's what I did. When I tried to embed the long link it wouldn't work. Go figure lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yay! Of course I had to re-search every single link to paste it again... lol


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I listen to a lot of stuff from punk and thrash to Jazz and classical. It all depends on what I'm doing. As it's almost yoga time, I'll share some of my favorite yoga workout music:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the Boy's Round Here, Candice. Dad and I drive my mom crazy with that song. Here are my current favs.
Done by The Band Perry




Gold by Britt Nicole




Hello My Name Is by Matthew West




We Won't Be Shaken by Building 429




And last but not least Every Good Thing by The Afters


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah the easy listening tunes of PANTERA!!! 











And then the mellow sounds of Slipknot!






Then some Fear Factory to go to sleep by.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

It's all Jimmy Buffet and Zac Brown Band while we are kickin it in the sticks in Southeast Tennessee.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE those songs Kayla!  
Well... I don't think I've heard that The Band Perry song though... But love the rest and they are on my list 

I also love:

Beautiful Day by Jamie Grace





A few Toby Mac songs
Me Without You





And Steal My Show





Headphones by Britt Nichole 





Ready or Not by Britt Nichole





One Drop by Plumb





And LOADS more lol! But I'll leave ya with those  hehe!
I also like country music and *some* of the newer pop stuff.. Not much though lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I love music, I will listen to anything (except music from the roaring 20's! Lol).


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

Speaking of music... I play classical music in the barn for my animals to listen to when I'm not there. It's suppose to be calming and soothing for them. Then when I am in the barn to clean stalls and coop I play my Garth Brooks CD's .. or alternative music. Then the radio gets turned off for the night at night chores.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I love anything played on Air1 radio, like I could not go a day without it :leap:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

This is my most recent obsession 
*



*


----------



## conny63malies (Aug 23, 2013)

i am a rather old school . I love to listen to bluegrass and cajun . I love this song, it haunting, Patty Loveless " You'll never leave Harlan alive

my fav cajun song: 



my fav mountain music song: 



 told you i am old school BAD!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Me too Emzi00!!! <3 that station!! I love tobyMac and Ready or Not as well Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> I love anything played on Air1 radio, like I could not go a day without it :leap:


Same here!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I got one that I think everyone would agree upon...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am LOVING the band Alt-J at the moment

And a new trio from Sydney called RüFüS are amaaaaazing

Highly recommended


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Melancholy month for me. My youngest boys birthday, I haven't seen him in 3 years, he's in parts unknown


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My tag line






And my trouble song


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I listen to all kinds of music from Reggae to rock & roll to Hip Hop only things I don't listen to is Country, Screamo and Classical. Today and yesterday have been Art of Dying, Trust Company and 10 Years.











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKJ_6HOhKFI


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love all the music! Keep it coming! Always neat to watch and listen to the variety we have here 

Goathiker - I am very sorry you haven't seen your son. Prayers that he stays safe, but also that he gets peace from his adventures. 
We share a taste for music I think! I grew up listening to hard rock from the 80s/90s. I remember when I was a teen & crazy about Nelson lol 

I grew up listening to Bon Jovi, Poison, Slaughter, Skid Row, Motley Crue, GnR, Ac/Dc, Aerosmith, Cinderella, Def Leppard, Warrant, L.A. Guns, Tesla, Van Halen etc. etc.

I've always liked country, and usually bounce back and forth in what I want to listen to. I like a variety of stuff, but am not crazy about rap.

Lately it's been country. But my husband and son also love country so it's something we share, so it's fun.

We like this one by Justin Moore - Point At You 
fun video, haha..





Miranda Lambert - Mama's Broken Heart ---- makes us LOL!!





I absolutely LOVE Luke Bryan. So many good songs.
This is one of my favs





Ok, another one. Hot Song, hot singer LOL





Thompson Square - Are you gonna kiss me or not
really like this duo!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm sure a lot of you can relate to this one. My grandparents recently sold their house to downsize, which is the home I grew up in and spent most of my life in. It's sad to see a place I'm so connected to and have so many memories there, sold to another family.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

How about, "why ya wanna by " Jana Kramer. Ain't got nuthin to do with goats, but dang, that girl makes my teeth sweat, lol.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Candice, I LOVE LUKE BRYAN!!!!    He's hot! Sorry, girls he's mine!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Not if I get to him first


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, while you guys are fighting over him...I call dibs on Brett Michaels


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! You guys are too funny. OMG I always loved Bret, but have to say, I thought C.C. Deville was always hilarious even tho he had his 'issues.' Also love Jon Bon Jovi, Blas Elias <drummer from Slaughter>, Sebastian Bach was hot too. I loved Bach's hair ♥
I miss those days. It's just not the same anymore 

Some I've been listening too

L.A. Guns - The Ballad of Jayne 





Cinderella - Heartbreak Station ♥





Bon Jovi - Livin in Sin and
I'll Be there For you





Motley Crue - S.O.S.





Guns N Roses - November Rain





Poison - Every Rose Has It's Thorn - first rock song I ever truly fell in love with, and will always love


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Steel Heart




Whitesnake 




More Bon Jovi




Tesla




Climax Blues Band





All right, back to smashing my hands fixing fence


----------



## malindaxu (Aug 29, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> How the heck do you embed videos?


that's the question i want to ask! 

--------------------------------------
www.melodyhome.com


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know, my computer does it for me...

Time for a good Rock Ballad


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Another fav


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goathiker, we come from the same blood, you and I lol  I love those bands/songs too. 
Listening to this music sure brings back a lot of memories. We never knew how lucky we were, it was a great era for music IMO.

Kayla - I really like Darius, It was funny when I heard him on the radio I was like...isn't that Hootie? lol Sure enough it was!

Today I've been listening to a variety while working on uploading pics for the kids 4-H livestock sale posters.

I absolutely LOVE this version of 'Run' by Leona Lewis, although I love Snow Patrol's original version too 





Another of my many favorites-
Black Lab - This Night 
I drove my kids crazy with this one too lol





Tom Petty ♥ Free Fallin' is my favorite song of his, but I really like this one too 





John Cougar Mellencamp - Jack and Diane - a 'Hoosier'  Grew up near where he is from. He was always very popular.





Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days





BTW, I meant to say that anyone having trouble posting videos, just go to youtube, and copy/paste the address at the top of the page.
Don't use the 'embed' address.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

TobyMac - Speak Life


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

HOW TO POST VIDEO LINKS:

Go to youtube, search for the video you want to link. Instead of left clicking on the link to watch the video, right click on the link and from the little pop up window select copy link location. Then come here, click reply and then in the text box, right click and select paste. Done.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Jamie Grace-Beautiful Day


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------

